# Welcome to Six and accidentaldog



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I just wanted to welcome two new members to SWOAPE...Liz (Six) from Columbus and Matt (accidentaldog) from Ft Wayne, IN, soon to be a UC student.

Thought I would post a welcome and maybe solicit an introduction from our two new members


----------



## ctmpwrdcamry (May 23, 2005)

Woo Hoo, another person from Columbus! 

PM me if you would like a ride to the pool party. It would be cozy in the back of the MINI.


----------



## molurus73 (Apr 15, 2005)

Proud of your "mini" aren't you Sean. :slywink:


----------



## ctmpwrdcamry (May 23, 2005)

Size Matters


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

thanks everyone! im going to be in school at osu full time and hopefully will be able to clear some time to meet some of the members!  
im always interested in trading plants too! 

thanks again for the welcome


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Glad to hear from you Liz and again, welcome to SWOAPE!


----------



## accidentaldog (Aug 10, 2005)

Thanks for the welcome everyone. I am in the middle of moving right now so I apologize for the late response. I look forward to meeting you all.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

accidentaldog said:


> Thanks for the welcome everyone. I am in the middle of moving right now so I apologize for the late response. I look forward to meeting you all.


All I have to say about that is better you than me 

I hope the move goes smoothly and again, welcome to SWOAPE!


----------

